# Posen marke eigenbau!



## Bergi (14. April 2002)

Hi!
Ich wollte mir mal Posen selber bauen!
Ich hjab es schon mal mit Korken brobiert,aber die kann man kaum schneiden...
Welches Material ist dafür ideal?
Wie beue ich sie jetzt?Am besten Waggler aber auch andere Posen sind ok!

Bergi


----------



## hecht24 (14. April 2002)

balsaholz
aber frag nich wie man die baut
 #g


----------



## elefant (14. April 2002)

Hallo,Bergi
Am besten (und billig) nehme man Trinkhalme.
Oben+Unten zukleben .Unten dabei kleinen Wirbel o.Ä. mit einarbeiten.-Wenn man will,Oben Antenne mit einkleben.
Für höhere Tragkräfte Posenkörper(evt.aufbohren)von alten oder kaputten Posen aufziehen.(auch abgebrochene Antennen kann man verwenden (auch große Pilotkorken).
Zum Kleben (auch für andere Sachen) ist eine billige Heißklebepistole Spitze.(zählt bei mir zur Bastelgrundausrüstung.
Gibt auch verschiedene Röhrchen+Materialien in Bastelläden.
Lass deiner Phantasie freien Lauf... - Viel Spass!!! :q


----------



## Bergi (14. April 2002)

Wo bekomme ich den Balsa holz her?

Bergi


----------



## buggs (14. April 2002)

In jedem gut sortierten Bastelladen!


----------



## hecht24 (14. April 2002)

wo steckt denn der franky der alte bastelbruder?
der muss das doch wissen
 :g  :g


----------



## elefant (14. April 2002)

Besuche doch mal einen Bastelladen! - Da gibt es Alles!
Gucke auch gleich nach Farben,Klebern usw.
Tip:nichtrostender Draht zum basteln (zb.Köfi-systheme)
Da werden Dir geholfen  :q ! - meist auch gute Beratung...


----------



## buggs (14. April 2002)

Bergi siehe mal den Thread Balsaholz-Posen von Franky


----------



## hardy (14. April 2002)

hi bergi
zuerst eine frage:
willst du geld sparen oder deiner bastellust frönen?
wenn ersteres, kaufe lieber deine paar schwimmer im geschäft, ist viel billiger, wenn zweitens hier ein kurze anleitung:
material: balsakolz (die feste sorte) oder zellholz oder polyurethanschaum hart (geht nur für hechtposen), bambusspleisse 
(in längsrichtung dünn aufgespaltener bambus), ein cutermesser (die zum abbrechen) verschiedenen draht (schweissdraht
zum durchbohren und als schleifhilfe und anderen dünnen draht für ösen) und schleifpapier in verschieden körnungen, farbe und lack
wenn du noch ´ne drehmaschine und eine bohrmaschine oder zwei bohrmschinen hast, geht es schneller mit der schleiferei,
 aber die sauerei mit den spänen ist um so grösser
1. aus einem dicken balsabrett oder besser block ein passendes stück rausschneiden
2. mit einem schweissdraht mindestens 2mm das stück in längsrichtung durbohren (draht vorher dachförmig anschleifen, geht so viel leichter
3. mit cutermesser posenkörper grob rausschnitzen
4. mit immer feineren sandpapier der pose den richtigen schliff (form) geben
5. oben und unten einen bambusspleiss einkleben (lösungsmittelhaltigen kleber verwenden!! zweikomponenten geht zur not auch)
6. mit dünnflüssigen lack (nitrolack farblos) pose tränken
7. nachschleifen
8. öse an posenfuss anwickeln
9. pose bemalen
10.für besondere haltbarkeit fertigen schwimmer im bootlack tauchen, abtropfen lassen und lange trocknen

solltest du jetzt fertig sein, habe ich in der zwischenzeit mindestens zehn karpfen gefangen  
 ich habe vor ein paar jahren mindestens 50 posen pro jahr für mich und andere gebaut, auch welche, wo man mittels bleikugeln
 die vorbleiung ändern konnte, jetzt kaufe ich 
wenn dich die sache mit den maschinen interessiert, lass was hören

gruss hardy


----------



## Schulti (14. April 2002)

Wir hatten doch mal in der Database &acute;ne tolle anleitung zu basteln von Balsaholz-Posen!!
Wurde die Database nicht mit ins neue Board übernommen????


----------



## buggs (14. April 2002)

Jo Schulti ich glaub schon! Muß mal durchforstet werden. #4


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (14. April 2002)

Franky kommt gleich, nur Geduld!!!


----------



## Franky (14. April 2002)

Jo - hier bin ich nu... 

Aber viel mehr, als bereits da steht, kann ich auch nicht beitragen... Letztens hab ich Balsaholz bei Max Bahr in der Holzabteilung gesehen, aber wie gut die Qualität war, weiß ich nicht!


----------



## Pete (14. April 2002)

Zu Ostzeiten war das Posenbauen aus Balsaholz ein echter Renner...heute kann ich nur sagen: muss der aber Zeit und Geld haben, wer sowas noch macht...Es gibt soviel tolle Modelle und feine Qualität zu einem Preis, da kriegste beim Bastelladen grade mal das Holz dafür...


----------



## Schulti (15. April 2002)

Ich hab&acute; mir schon öfter Waggler aus Gänse-und Truthahnfedern gebastelt. Geht relativ einfach und kosten tut&acute;s auch nicht viel!!


----------



## Uli_Raser (15. April 2002)

Hi!
Balsaholz usw. bekommst Du auch in Modellbaugeschäften.
Uli


----------



## Lynx (15. April 2002)

Keine Aufregung Leute.
Ich habe gestern Bergi per mail die Database-Bauanleitung geschickt.
Der ist schon am basteln.  

@Pete: Bergi ist Schüler - der hat viel Zeit aber wenig Geld.   :q


----------



## Pete (15. April 2002)

Na, Bergi, dann wolln wir deine Modelle anschließend auch hier mal per Bild anschauen dürfen...
Fang doch am besten mit nem Mega XXL-Teil für Hornfisch an,
Länge 30-40 cm, Ausbleiung bis 60 g, die Dinger kriegste schon nicht so schnell im Laden, waren früher zu DDR-Zeiten nur über den Eigenbau zu realisieren...
Bei den Dimensionen kommts nicht so auf den Millimeter an...
Macht auch Spaß, mit Selbstgebautem zu fischen...


----------



## Bergi (15. April 2002)

@ Lynx:
Nochma Danke für die Anleitung!Stimmt nicht ganz:Ich hab keine Zeit,aber Geld(einigermaßen zumindest),weil ich zeitungen austrage,keine Zeit,weil ich muss viel für die


----------



## Pottwal (24. April 2002)

Baue  einfach Stachelschwein - oder Federkielposen

Wo erhältlich ?
Fast in jedem ZOO auflesbar.

Wie gebaut ?
Dann die Spitze in die gewünschte Farbe tauchen 
( Modelbaulack ),dann zwei passene Plastikringe für die Schnurhalterung drüber stülpen  -fertig.
Die Plastikringe findet man an der Losbude oder schneidet die Ringe einfach von Plastikschläuchen ab.
Beim Waglerbau mußt du die Pose beschweren, da Du ja eine Laufpose schaffen mußt die auch noch gut fliegt. Nehme einen ca.  4 cm langen Plastikschlauch und machst an einem Ende innen etwas Sekundekleber und ziehst den Schlauch ca. 1 cm auf die Unterseite der Pose. In das restliche Ende füllst du nun Schrotbleie passend zum Gewicht der Pose !!! 
Das ist etwas das kompliziert, denn das Gewicht der Schrote hängt vom Auftrieb der Pose ab. Nimm einen Eimer Wasser und teste. Du hast ein paar Schrote im Schlach, nun klemmst Du mit einem Streichholz am Ende einen Wirbel rein. Nun ab ins Wasser, steht die Rakete kerzengrade, und mit 2/3 Länge aus dem Wasser hast du die Schrote und den Wirbel von der Masse richtig bestimmt.
Wenn nicht geht das Spiel vorn los, entweder schwerere Schrote oder leichtere.

Ist alles o.k.verklebst du den Wirbel mit Selicon am Schlauchende damit alles seinen Halt hat. Fertig.

Tip, statt des Schlauches geht auch Trinkhalm, den Du in jedem FastFood-Laden bekommst.

2.

Eine weitere Posenherstellungsmethode, ist die mittels Federkiel.

woher ?

Bauernhöfe, Hühnerfarm, Zoo, Putenfarm, neuerdings Straußenfarm ( bei Königs-Wusterhausen in der Nähe von Berlin- super Material ) oder an der Küste am Strand. Gerade nach einem Sturm werden häufig große Möwenfedern angespült.

wie gebaut?

Zuerst die Federflusen mit einer Schere abschneiten und die Reste, ohne den Kielkörper zu beschädigen, mit feinem Schleifpapier beseitigen, die weitere Verarbeitung - siehe Stachelschweinpose

Viel Spaß beim Basteln
mfg Pottwal

 :z


----------



## Kieler Blitz (2. Mai 2002)

Hi, 
Bin zwar nen bischen spät drann, hab hier aber noch nen guten Tipp, wenn es speziell um Waggler geht. Geh zu McDonalds und nimm dir da nen paar Luftballons mit . Die sind an so gelben, hohlen Plastikstäben befestigt (Bei uns in der Umgebung sind Luftballons bei McDoof schon seit langem Mangelwahre :q ). Diese Stäbe sind besser als Trinkhalme, weil sie viel stabieler sind. Wenns leichtere Waggler werden sollen, nimmste dir die Fähnchen von McDoof mit, damit kannste super feine Waggler machen. Mit feinem, aber festem Draht biegst du dir ne Öse zurecht und klebst die mit Heißkleber in ein Ende. Das andere klebst du ebenfalls mit dem Kleber zu. Nun noch nen bischen Lack drauf und schon hast du die besten und billigsten Waggler der Welt.

Gruß und viel Erfolg damit,

Kieler Blitz


----------

